# Home



## Arietans (Jul 20, 2006)

These are pics of my old work place.







This boy was a resident in my "back yard"







My "backyard"


----------



## Crono (Jul 20, 2006)

Amazing
S.A. is on my list of places to visit in my lifetime.


----------



## kraken (Jul 20, 2006)

I wish that was my backyard...


----------



## Sheri (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing - what an incredible area to live in. Would love to see it one day.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 21, 2006)

Every person gets a handful of things he/she will treasure for the rest of their lives. That's one of mine.


----------



## What (Jul 21, 2006)

Arietans, i hate you. i would gladly sell my soul to live there...:wall:


----------



## Arietans (Jul 21, 2006)

I have many great memories from there. From tragic to really awesome.

I miss Leopard rocks the most though. 

The hardest animal to find in the bush are Leopards. In 15 years I've only seen four, and photographed one. The biggest male I've ever seen I saw at Leopard rocks. I used a kill to lure him out.

Thanks for your comments. It makes a beautiful place even more beautiful.

Leopard rocks







Where I saw the male


----------



## Arietans (Jul 21, 2006)

I was sleeping in the bush and watched this tree get struck by lightning. 
(Sorry about the black and white)


----------



## David_F (Jul 21, 2006)

Great pics!  Looks like a wonderful place to live.  

Find anything under those rocks on the left in the first pic?


----------



## Arietans (Jul 21, 2006)

> Find anything under those rocks on the left in the first pic?


Yes.

I found one of the biggest Mozambique Spitting Cobras _Naja mossambica_ I've ever seen. It gave me my second experience of venom in the eyes.
Giant plated lizard. _Gerrhosaurus validus_

Oogpisters (eye shooter) _Anthia maxillosa_. Its a nasty predatory bug that has the ability to spit/squirt formic acid. It also has a very painful bite. I still want to see the invert that can kill one. When I was a boy we used to have invert fights. You would pick/ catch a bug and square it off against a mate's. The winner usually won marbles or a spinning top. These bugs were illegal according to the rules unless each contestant had one. I've seen them kill scorpions,solifugids and even lizards.

Various wolf spiders. 
Many scorpions. 
Velvet ants also enjoy those rocks

Nightjar nests are also fairly common there. For info, a nightjar is a groundbird with absolutely incredible camouflage.

Of the larger animals that go there:

I saw Klipspringers (rock jumper) _Oreotragus oreotragus_. A very small, agile antelope. Its hooves look like a ballerina standing on her toes. 
Duikers (diver) _Sylvicapra grimmia_ . Their name given to them because of their habit to dive into the bushes at great speed when they sense danger.
Large leopard male _Panthera pardus_, Tsotsi was his name.


----------



## David_F (Jul 21, 2006)

I gotta move to Africa. 

With the exception of venom in the eyes it sounds like a great time.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 21, 2006)

Venom in the eyes is exaggerated. Its more irritating than painful. If you wash it out quickly though


----------



## sammyp (Jul 21, 2006)

Stop it you! You're making me homesick...


----------



## Sheri (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice... damn, I want to go now. And not too terribly far away from some incredible white sharks either.


----------

